# hood's sarsaparilla apothecaries bottle



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 21, 2017)

Yesterday i dug up a Hood's sarsaparilla apothecaries bottle.  Did some research online and they appear to be pretty common.  It sure does have some nice character and it got me excited.  
Adam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice bottle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 21, 2017)

Common but a good indicator of good age.  Keep digging!


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 21, 2017)

DanielinAk said:


> Nice bottle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 21, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Common but a good indicator of good age.  Keep digging!


Thanks!  I'll try but the heat down here this summer has been a killer.  Plus digging through Clay is always a challenge.  It's either too hard or too wet.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2017)

Whereabouts are you digging?  I know what you are saying with the heat...I dig through the summer here in Texas and it is brutal.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 22, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Whereabouts are you digging?  I know what you are saying with the heat...I dig through the summer here in Texas and it is brutal.


I am in the New Orleans area.  I have done a little digging in Texas for arrowheads and it was brutal too.  It's tough but gives you more appreciation for your finds.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2017)

Some incredible stuff has been dug in New Orleans.  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 27, 2017)

adam.w.brymer said:


> I am in the New Orleans area.  I have done a little digging in Texas for arrowheads and it was brutal too.  It's tough but gives you more appreciation for your finds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Try Oklahoma it was 105 a few years back but was digging creel banks in bartlesville just fall backwards lol caney river all bartlesville is old dump around just about any of Phillips petroleum alot of good finds but Yu find alot same one day alot something else other days as 3:in one oil bottle god must have found 100 a day one inches all over salt lick bottles ECT ECT 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 27, 2017)

I hear ya Ken!  100 bottles in one day sounds like a blast!  Keep digging!  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (Aug 27, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Aug 28, 2017)

Speaking of arrowheads (and bottles), there's no telling what's gonna turn up after all these cataclysmic flood waters recede.  Might be a silver lining to this mess after all.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 28, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Speaking of arrowheads (and bottles), there's no telling what's gonna turn up after all these cataclysmic flood waters recede.  Might be a silver lining to this mess after all.


Good point sandchip!  I will be headed to Texas for Columbus day weekend and will have to check out a couple known sites.  Yesterday I dug a piece of Payne's celery compound bottle.   Slow going but at least it's something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 28, 2017)

DanielinAk said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hood's Sarsaparilla , Paine's Celery Compound, Electric Bitters and Hostetters Stomach Bitters bottles were among the first bottles I ever dug (that got me interested in bottles) in 1969 when I was 15. What really did it for me, though, was a weirdly shaped one called Bartlett's Dressing. Still at it all these years later.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 30, 2017)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Hood's Sarsaparilla , Paine's Celery Compound, Electric Bitters and Hostetters Stomach Bitters bottles were among the first bottles I ever dug (that got me interested in bottles) in 1969 when I was 15. What really did it for me, though, was a weirdly shaped one called Bartlett's Dressing. Still at it all these years later.


Oh nice!  Those were some good bottles to get started on.  I started when I was about 12 years old when my little brother and I dug a privy that was filled between 1950-1975.  Had to abandon the hole because it got so deep and unsafe. I doubt today's trash will ever be anyone's treasure.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

